

The Google Electricity play - gchakrab
http://gaurablikestech.com/2010/01/09/google-energy/

======
johnl
Think of it as a hedge against any type of electricity disruption and it makes
more sense to me. If they control their own electricity they gain more
flexibility and if it is clean it makes them look all the better.

------
Beanblabber
He who controls the electricity...

------
gchakrab
Broadband play? Perhaps

